# Mushu Sketch



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A sketch of my friend's beautiful betta Mushu~

Just added a filter over it in Photoshop and signed it using my wacom. <3 Just keeping myself busy late at night.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its awesome!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

did you do your avatar pic?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

How gorgeous! Very nice, like always.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's my boy! You've outdone yourself, Syr, he looks AMAZING! <3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

@ Karebear - Yes, you can see my betta arts in one of my albums or on my DA page (via link in my siggy)

@ I'm glad you recognize him Skye xD

@ Feng Thank you very much!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

lol, he keeps changing so dang much... >_> (he's more black now)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the photo I used was the one of him showing off for ....Lilith, was it? All red female?


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow just checked it out! Super awesome drawings! love your avatar and the orange betta flaring and the little plakat one!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ Thanks. There'll be more coming as I am behind in commissions, rofls! but hopefully I'll have some more generic ones with backgrounds for sale soon.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Well the photo I used was the one of him showing off for ....Lilith, was it? All red female?


Yup, but he gained more black overnight! lol


----------

